# Neighbors dogs chasing mare...advice please?



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

I had a similar experience when I first moved to my own property. The neighbors dog was seen in with the horses, we chased him home and gave him a warning (which we didn't have to). A couple days later he was in there again and as I was heading down there to deal with it I saw him attack my 3 year old, a project that I was planning on selling. It ended up costing me $3500 in vet bills and the sale I had lined up. 
The same neighbor got a new dog about a month later, he was in with our horses one time, so we gave him a warning (my mistake) the next day our herd of 5 horses had all been chased through the fence causing us to have to put down a weanling.
Now I shoot any dogs I see in with my horses, no warnings given. I hate shooting dogs because I know how I would feel if mine were to be killed, but at the same time, it is my legal right to do so and will prevent any future issues.
That is just my 2 cents so take it for what it is worth.


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

I live out in the country, and i used to have a problem w/ a neighbor's 2 dogs chasing my horse. Tried talking to the neighbor, and was informed that one of the dogs was trained as a 'protection dog' but was trained too well, cause he would bite even the owner. Grrrr  So, what i did was run an electric wire low around the pastures so the dog would get shocked when he went under. Worked like a charm. If that had not worked, i would have been using more drastic measures. I do not like shooting animals, but i refuse to let my animal be injured or killed due to another person not controlling their animals. Just my 2 cents  I don't know what kind of fence you have, but it might be worth trying an electric wire. Be sure to put it low enough the dogs will bump it when going under. Hope this helps....


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

A couple of ideas from me:

Get a tough pasture companion for your mare. Donkeys are quite popular for guarding livestock and I think people have also had success with using llamas for protection as well if you did not want to get another horse. If you got another horse, check with the current owners as some horses are quite skilled at defending themselves from stray dogs.

Get an air rifle - stings but usually doesn't kill and has a shorter travel distance (or whatever the correct term is) so you won't have to worry about stray bullets making their way into town. Practise, of course, makes perfect for putting pellets in the back end of the dog(s) rather than front end to minimize damage.

Good luck - I know it's such a nuisance when people don't work at being responsible dog owners.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

If you're up for more things that eat and need the vet, a good donkey that has proven to dislike dogs might be the ticket. Otherwise, shoot, shovel and shut up. You've already given them more than fair notice.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

How about a paint ball gun?? This way the owner will actually see the makers AND it will hurt the dog instead of kill it. 

I second the donkey idea! Whenever my dog needed a refresher in "we don't chase horses" I put him in with the donkeys. It's ended real quick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I suppose I could kill a dog that attacked my horses. Well, I know I could, but I would hate it. I had a neighbor (lived in a rent house next door) who had the most adorable Aussie Shepherd pup and she kept coming over here to "play" with my horses. She, of course, had no clue that she might injure one of them or that they might injure her. I spoke with the neighbor twice, he was a sandwich shy of a picnic so it did no good. The next time she came over here, I got her to come to me and I locked her in a stall and waited for the neighbor to come looking. When he did, I led her out and told him that though it would break my heart to do it, next time she came over would absolutely be the last. He ended up moving and took the dog with him. 

We have another problem with people dumping dogs out here, I can't tell you how many I have had come up to me and I've taken them into town to the shelter and dropped them off. Costs me $20 each time I do it, since I'm not in the city limits, but it's not their fault they got tossed. I can't shoot them.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I would shoot them. Or at least at them enough to scare the crap out of them and their owner.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I would probably shoot them and hate it. But the risk is too great for the horse and it could be damaging to her personality. But the donkey idea is good and the low hot wire is a good idea also. 

I would NOT use a paintball gun or any other non lethal force. It would way to easy to get an animal abuse or cruelty charge. Not saying I agree with that at all just saying I have seen that happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Buy a raccoon trap, trap the little ones and take them on a road trip a few counties away to be rehomed at a shelter. See if you can trap the big one and do the same.

Have you talked with the dog owners? Did they seem to just blow you off?

I would have zero problem shooting the dog(s) if I had to, but I would be more likely to try to make them "disappear" first. It's not their fault they're ill-mannered.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

^ Completely agree! Next time you could also call animal control and say they are going after your live stock. That will get them out.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

KigerQueen said:


> ^ Completely agree! Next time you could also call animal control and say they are going after your live stock. That will get them out.


If MO is anything like OK there's no such thing as ACO outside of the city limits. It's either handle it on your own or IF the sheriff will get involved then you can call them out. The laws in both states give you the right to protect your livestock however you see fit.


----------



## Abbys Dad (Mar 16, 2014)

I would like to thank everyone for their individual advice. Contacting the local sheriff could be a good idea, as he was involved in an earlier incident where I had my vehicle lights trained on by barn and was shooting raccoons that were after my chickens. Turned out there was a robbery in the area, and they saw the headlights trained on my barn and quickly checked it out. Not knowing it was I doing the shooting, they quickly ordered me to lay my rifle down and turn around with my hands up. After a few tense moments, all was good and we still speak fondly of it this day. They were doing their job!!
Oh, and its election time to boot!!


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

We don't have animal control either. Just the sheriff's dept.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

What the heck is wrong with people??! I'm shocked by the fact the dog owners aren't taking this seriously. If someone told me my dog went into their pasture (especially such a small dog) id ensure it NEVER happened again for the safety of my pet as well as yours. 

Personally & IMHO I wouldn't shoot the dogs, it's not their fault they are owned by imbusols. I'm sorry you're having to go through this OP! I don't have any suggestions though either 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I knew a guy in south phoenix who was riding along the cotton fields and two pitbulls ran out of an open gate and attacked his horse (horse got one good and i think killed it). I have been riding through the wash (in the MIDDLE of the metro area close to where I board) and had dogs go after my horse. I've had to chase dogs to get rid of them, started carrying a gun (I can shoot it within city limits if I'm defending livestock). 

I dont know what is wrong with people. I dont blame the dogs at all. Bo'd dog got shot for going after their chickens and as heartbraking as it was, i agreed with it. It was their right (considering she killed 2 peacocks several chickens and some geese). Not the dogs fault, but you cannot babysit other peoples animals, and your pets/family/livestock comes first. If you have to shoot the dogs, then shoot them.


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

Personally, I would just shoot the dogs. After spending the best part of a house deposit getting my mare healed up after being chased though a fence and a burn pile, I wouldn't even hesitate. It's been almost 3 years since it happened, and I'm still dealing with issues from her injuries.

Might be harsh, but if they don't have the decency/ability to keep their dogs off of your property, are they going to compensate you for any damage that may be done?


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Well I'm chicken (and a terrible shot with anything other than a shot gun) but hubby wouldn't hesitate. We've lost a lot of sheep over the years to dog attacks, we go with the shoot and shovel theory. Locals know where to come ask if their dog goes missing, and we do tell them if we've disposed of it. 

That said, you're on the edge of town, dogs are likely to be an issue even after these are gone, so I'd go with the hot wire and/or donkey as well.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I have the donkey-she has been known to attack a dog, so I'm comfortable w/that. The horses are in pipe corrals, so cannot run through a fence. The whole 13+ acres is perimeter fenced-a neighbor has some (roaming) G. Pyrennees dogs-we found where something was trying to dig into our yard-so we keep a watch on that. I am thankful my 2 100 pounders don't even try to get out of their yard- but if they did I would try the electric route-my dogs are very important to me & out here practically everyone has guns.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

SSS

Shoot 

Shovel

Shut up.

People renting the house next door had a large Lurcher ( a X breed for hunting) it killed a sheep and was seen doing so. The shepherd allowed them to keep the dog providing they kept it muzzled and on a leash when it was out. They did this for three months and then said the dog had learned its lesson. 
I guess it had because it never killed the sheep in the field by their house but would kill mine. I never saw it doing so but did on one occasion have it come into the field and attack as we were moving the sheep. Of course I hollered at it and he ran back home. The woman owner admitted that the dog had been out, the husband later denied it was their dog. 

A Ayer plus later and about $5,000 worth of killed and mauled sheep later, I heard them calling the dog. I got my boss' rifle and waited. He came into the field and saw the sheep, trotted very calmly along the fence, when the ewes saw him they started to flock up and he started to run to them so I shot him. 
I got no pleasure from doing so, it wasn't the dog's fault, it was the owners. They tried taking me to court but the Police told him I was within my rights. They then took out a private prosecution and when their lawyer called me to asked what law firm o was using I just asked him if there would be a video player in the court or should I bring one because I had it all on camera. 
End of it all.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Your horse is smarter than you think she is. I would take this opportunity to prepare her for trail riding and the inevitable dog chasing your horse incident.
Next time the dogs are out there intervene for your mare and chase the dogs off with a whip. Go up to your mare once they are gone and pet her. See if you can train her to let you use that whip while you are riding her. Then, if you are riding and the dogs approach push her to chase the dogs, instead, and use the whip, again. (See your mare is gonna get fearless!!)
My two dogs and my 3 horses live together on the same property and are quite comfortable with each other. (see picture below)

My horses are used to MY 60 lb and 70 lb dogs but they treat any new dogs with suspician as judged by the dogs that we invited to my yearly October "Salsa Party". Friends and relatives brought collies and a standard poodle and a corgi.
The horses weren't so sure about them. 
BUT, I have taught my horses to chase my dogs, and that is the trick. Once she learns that she is bigger and more menacing to the dogs than the other way around you can intimidate the dogs with your horse.
After that, if they get too close while she is alone in the pasture, heaven help the dog that gets kicked by the horse, if he lives to tell the tale.


SSS, Foxhunter? You must be a BYC member, too. ROFL


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

For the pasture, run a low wire and beg, borrow or steal a fence charger. The dogs will touch that once and give it a wide berth. A German Shepherd used to hide and come charging out at us only I turned my mare and charged after him. He didn't learn the first time but by the second time, she did and when we went after him she bit his tail and flipped him over. After that the dog sat on the steps and whined whenever we rode by. These dogs don't know the power of a horse but once kicked they usually lose interest pretty quickly.


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

I grew up with the SSS (shoot shovel shut up) rule as well, your well within your rights to shoot anything endangering your livestock. I also like the idea of getting a donkey or llama, I've seen a llama take on a 130lb rottie and win, they really don't like dogs. My horses are all used to dogs, they get along great with my golden retriever they even sleep together. But last time a strange dog came into the pasture, my 2 year old filly saw red and was after it, and nearly crushed it to death. 

I hope you get your situation under control..


----------



## Boomersawildcard (Jan 21, 2014)

Our neighbors dog used to come over to harass my horses as well. We shot it with airsoft but when it came back we used a bb gun. Never seen the dog again.


----------



## Boomersawildcard (Jan 21, 2014)

Corporal said:


> BUT, I have taught my horses to chase my dogs, and that is the trick. Once she learns that she is bigger and more menacing to the dogs than the other way around you can intimidate the dogs with your horse.
> After that, if they get too close while she is alone in the pasture, heaven help the dog that gets kicked by the horse, if he lives to tell the tale.


 My friends dog got kicked by her horses. The dog had to go the vet and get a surgery in which they had to turn her eye around so that the back of the eye was the new front.  She hasn't messed with the horses since.


----------

